# burton triad bindings



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

well i just got my pair. wow, wow, and omg wow. these have got to be the most comfortable bindings ever made. i'm not much of a park rider so comfort is a big issue for me. these bindings ad comfort and more. if anyone is looking for a good all day riding binding look no further. just check out the triads at your local shop and feel those ankle straps and you will know what i mean.


----------

